# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Итоговые результаты комплексного сравнительного теста 2005 года

## Зайцев Олег

Вот результаты тестов, проводимых в 2005 году - сведенные вместе, причесанные и статистически обработанные: 
http://www.compress.ru/Archive/CP/2005/10/43/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Очень интересно и наглядно.
Олег, спасибо!

----------


## front242

странно что касперского нету, он ведь с расширенными базами тоже отлично ловит эту гадость

----------


## Geser

> странно что касперского нету, он ведь с расширенными базами тоже отлично ловит эту гадость


Касперского нет потому что Олег посылал им то что в коллекции.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Касперского нет потому что Олег посылал им то что в коллекции.


Вот именно - там кстати в статье, во введении, об этом сказано. KAV с расширенной базой выбивает 100% из данной коллекции и классификация зверей проведена именно по классификации ЛК.

----------


## orvman

*Зайцев Олег*, отличная работа! Еще раз *Спасибо* за анализ! Есть, конечно же, тонкости и нюансы, разработчики вправе потом Вам описаться об этом, но не в этом дело. Главное то, что работа проделана большая и этот анализ вряд ли намного будет отличаться от других подобных анализов или сравнений.

----------

